# aluminum frames 75 compacts



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

i have a cz97b all steel. i'm looking at some of the 75 compacts. here in commiefornia all i see are the aluminum frame models. how do those frames hold up for lifetime shooting to be handed down. want the de cocker models? thanks in advance


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> i have a cz97b all steel. i'm looking at some of the 75 compacts. here in commiefornia all i see are the aluminum frame models. how do those frames hold up for lifetime shooting to be handed down. want the de cocker models? thanks in advance


I have both. CZ's regardless of frame materials are built like tanks. I've yet to hear of any issues with their forged aluminum frame models. Especially the 9mm's. Forged aluminum frames are used without issue in some 45's as well. Keep in mind that there's a big difference between aluminum and forged aluminum making forged aluminum, because of its strength an ideal material for making gun frames. I'm not sure because I'm not into cheaply made guns but it wouldn't surprise me that those guns have aluminum frames in order to keep the cost down? You do get what you pay for, contrary to what some people may think. The same goes for steel.


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

thanks , i think sig frames are similar


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> thanks , i think sig frames are similar


Indeed they are. I don't think that you'll have to worry about wearing out either.


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

👍 yes, that is my main concern. i know with LEO they trade theirs in after so long


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> 👍 yes, that is my main concern. i know with LEO they trade theirs in after so long


Most LEO's have long switched to Glocks. I have some older S&W semi auto's that were once used by law enforcement. Not necessarily mine but the same models although it is possible that some of them were. None of them show any signs of appreciable wear. Some revolvers too have forged aluminum frames. On a semi auto the reciprocating slide absorbs a lot of the recoil whereas a revolver does not have that feature. The weakest point on a revolver is the top strap both front and rear. The front is probably the weakest because of flame cutting between the front of the cylinder and forcing cone. It's also where the bullet is first squeezed into the forcing cone. Although it can be argued that these guns are carried often and fired little. How they would hold up after thousands of rounds is anyone's guess?


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

good info , thanks


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

My CZ P-01 is the first aluminum frame gun I've ever owned. It's solid. I've never had anything but steel including revolvers. My Bodyguard is from the 1960s, all steel, and has handled +p when necessary. I know some people prefer the Airweight S&Ws (alloys) but it never made sense to me to save a few ounces for the sake of recoil and handling. I still carry that Bodyguard and shoot it. Still tight. I wore the bluing off years ago and had it nickeled.

Metallurgy has improved 1000% in 50 years, and continues to make remarkable advances. I still have my doubts about polymer gun frames long-term , but I'll probably be dead before the long-term facts come out. Glock has, in some cases, extended the metal bits in the frame to keep the flexing down. To me, that flex can be felt in the shooting - not that it's bad, but it's noticeable to me. I'm old school. If you are new to shooting, you won't notice it as it will seem fine.

So, the short answer is aluminum frames can be fine as they are made today by reputable companies.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> My CZ P-01 is the first aluminum frame gun I've ever owned. It's solid. I've never had anything but steel including revolvers. My Bodyguard is from the 1960s, all steel, and has handled +p when necessary. I know some people prefer the Airweight S&Ws (alloys) but it never made sense to me to save a few ounces for the sake of recoil and handling. I still carry that Bodyguard and shoot it. Still tight. I wore the bluing off years ago and had it nickeled.
> 
> Metallurgy has improved 1000% in 50 years, and continues to make remarkable advances. I still have my doubts about polymer gun frames long-term , but I'll probably be dead before the long-term facts come out. Glock has, in some cases, extended the metal bits in the frame to keep the flexing down. To me, that flex can be felt in the shooting - not that it's bad, but it's noticeable to me. I'm old school. If you are new to shooting, you won't notice it as it will seem fine.
> 
> So, the short answer is aluminum frames can be fine as they are made today by reputable companies.


Figure this one out. I have a Model 642 that has an aluminum frame that's rated for 38 Special + P and an all stainless steel Model 640 that's only rated for 38 Special? Check out the roll markings on the barrels of both. I also have the Model 640 when S&W dropped the original 640 and introduced it in 357 Magnum keeping the same model number. I only fired that little bastard with full power loads once that was enough. I've always wanted a 640 in 38 Special for a long time and searched high and low for one. Until one day one appeared at my favorite gun store with my name on it. It didn't stay in the case for long. I also have a nickel plated Model 49 Bodyguard that I've fired a lot and it used to be my constant companion. I'd carry it inside my waistband and the nickel is wearing in spots from perspiration.

Today I rarely if ever carry them anymore. There are much better choices in semi autos that hold twice as many rounds and are just as concealable. In fact I've never even fired the Airweights and wonder what the hell I ever bought them for in the first place? I already had the Model 49 and 640 in 357 Magnum. The Model 642 had a silver finish that was as durable as nail polish so I had it cerakoted in bronze. I had to take the entire gun apart including removing the barrel before having it cerakoted. Once it was done I had to remove the cerakote where the barrel screws to the frame, inside the frame where the side plate sits and the edge of the side plate itself. Otherwise the side plate wouldn't fit and the barrel would crack the cerakote. As you can see the cerakote filled in the roll markings on the side plate.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I carry my Bodyguard for a New York reload. Plus, I can have it in my hand in my outer jacket pocket wherever I am and no one's the wiser. I always have a primary 15-17 shot 9mm, but that small J-Frame has its place. Twice it's saved me and an ex-wife from injury/death just by showing it in dangerous circumstances. I guess it has a soft spot in my steely heart as my belly gun.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> I carry my Bodyguard for a New York reload. Plus, I can have it in my hand in my outer jacket pocket wherever I am and no one's the wiser. I always have a primary 15-17 shot 9mm, but that small J-Frame has its place. Twice it's saved me and an ex-wife from injury/death just by showing it in dangerous circumstances. I guess it has a soft spot in my steely heart as my belly gun.


Oh don't get me wrong they are excellent little guns and they do have their place. I've got five of them, four in 38 Special and one in 357 Magnum along with a Kimber K6s in 357 Magnum. I also have a Model 351 C in 22 Magnum and a Model 43 C in 22LR. The 351 C and 43 C both have all aluminum frames, cylinders and barrel shroud. They feel like they could float on water. Indeed the J-Frames make excellent pocket and secondary guns that really couldn't be beat. That is until Sig came out with the P365, Springfield's HellCat, S&W Equalizer, Ruger's Max 9 and maybe a few others. All about the same size as the J-Frames except they hold 10+1 of 9mm and are just as concealable. Most of the time for pocket carry I'll carry a Glock G27 that holds 9+1 rounds of 40 S&W. Yeah it's a little bulky but for a person my size I haven't had any problems wearing cargo pants. Tight jeans are out of the question, a jacket no problem.

I hope that you don't think that I'm telling you what to carry? It's just that there are other options out there that others may want to know about especially first time gun buyers that may be reading this forum.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> I hope that you don't think that I'm telling you what to carry? It's just that there are other options out there that others may want to know about especially first time gun buyers that may be reading this forum.


Of course, you're telling me what to carry! Just kidding! 

I always like to learn people's rationale for what they carry. That's how I learn.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> Of course, you're telling me what to carry! *Just kidding!*
> 
> I always like to learn people's rationale for what they carry. That's how I learn.


I kinda' figured that you wouldn't get offended, not only that but I enjoy corresponding with you. Some people get all bent outta' shape when when you make any type of suggestions that contradict them. But like I mentioned in my post above a lot of people come to forums such as this one to learn about guns. By you and I discussing what we like and why gives them options. Which is a good thing as more and more people are buying guns for self protection and many states have already relaxed their gun laws making it easier to do so. Especially now that the Supreme Court has declared that the 2nd Amendment applies outside the home for any lawful purpose. We can all be thankful for that.

Hopefully these first time gun buyers also take the time to learn about justifiable self defense along with both federal and their home state's gun laws. It will save them a lot of grief in the event of a justifiable shooting. But that's a whole other topic for another time. Learning how to safely handle and accurately fire a gun is one thing knowing the laws are another.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Oh don't get me wrong they are excellent little guns and they do have their place. I've got five of them, four in 38 Special and one in 357 Magnum along with a Kimber K6s in 357 Magnum. I also have a Model 351 C in 22 Magnum and a Model 43 C in 22LR. The 351 C and 43 C both have all aluminum frames, cylinders and barrel shroud. They feel like they could float on water. Indeed the J-Frames make excellent pocket and secondary guns that really couldn't be beat. That is until Sig came out with the P365, Springfield's HellCat, S&W Equalizer, Ruger's Max 9 and maybe a few others. All about the same size as the J-Frames except they hold 10+1 of 9mm and are just as concealable. Most of the time for pocket carry I'll carry a Glock G27 that holds 9+1 rounds of 40 S&W. Yeah it's a little bulky but for a person my size I haven't had any problems wearing cargo pants. Tight jeans are out of the question, a jacket no problem.
> 
> I hope that you don't think that I'm telling you what to carry? It's just that there are other options out there that others may want to know about especially first time gun buyers that may be reading this forum.
> View attachment 23290
> ...



I see you love revolvers


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I see you love revolvers


I do have a bunch of them you can count on that. 👍 It's just that I prefer to carry semi auto's. I also love my single action revolvers, those useless NAA Mini revolvers and Bond Arms derringers. They're awkward to hold and fire. By the time you get those things into action you can probably kiss your ass goodbye? I'm not really into killing things just for the sake of killing things. Some people will just kill snakes just for the sake of killing them. If I come across rattlesnakes I prefer to just leave them alone same for all the other snakes and wild life. I often take a large caliber revolver with me out into the desert loaded with snake shot along with a large caliber semi auto. You never know what you may encounter both four and two legged predators. So far I haven't encountered anything yet, but I did find a meth pipe once out in the middle of nowhere. But you never know what you'll encounter, or be taken by surprise by.


----------

